# Steering and Power Trim greasing?



## Seth (Feb 21, 2011)

I seen some zerk fittings on my motor that looks like they are for the steering and possibly the power trim? I know my power trim makes a slight grinding noise as it's almost all the way up and I figured it needs grease or something. Do I need to use a special type of grease for these? I've got green marine grease in a gun for that I used on my bearings and also white grease that I use for my jet unit. Which one should I use?


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 21, 2011)

I have this same issue...

The zerk fittings are definitely for greasing. My problem...different greases aren't compatible.

The steering grease doesn't have to be as "robust' as the jet unit grease, but you want whatever you add to be compatible with what's in there.

At the very least, whatever you decide to start using, you should keep using the same thing.

I use Royal Purple on my truck u-joints, so i think I'm going to just use the same thing on the boat (the steering anyway).

I don't want to have a bunch of different grease guns laying around for different stuff...and neither does my wife :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 21, 2011)

Use White Lithium and you will be fine

Those fitting (especially trim and tilt) need to be greased every few trips


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a 115/80 Merc Jet and I use the same grease that I use on the bearing in the steering and trim grease fittings. The trim and steering are not as critical as the bearing is.There is nothing spinning there. Even if it is different grease than your bearing,you should have no problem mixing them.But always use the manufacturer's recommended grease on the bearing.


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 21, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> I have a 115/80 Merc Jet and I use the same grease that I use on the bearing in the steering and trim grease fittings. The trim and steering are not as critical as the bearing is.There is nothing spinning there. Even if it is different grease than your bearing,you should have no problem mixing them.But always use the manufacturer's recommended grease on the bearing.



I should have said that different greases aren't "always" compatible...

Most NLGI 2 greases work fine for the job and some are especially designed to be more water resistant.

But you're right...the manufacturer's suggestion is the best way to go...


----------



## LonLB (Feb 21, 2011)

Special Lube 101, from Merc.


The only stuff that is worth the expense of all the "branded" parts or supplies.

Just don't get it on you.


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 21, 2011)

I use the Merc 2-4-C with Teflon on the jet bearing...that won't change.

I'd buy some Special Lube 101 for the rest, except I know that the previous owner didn't use it (he did use the 2-4-C though...and nothing else...on the jet bearing).

Given I have a 2001 outboard, I guess the "other stuff" worked out fine...

But, the manufacturer suggested lube is always going to be best...


----------



## Seth (Feb 22, 2011)

Found it on Evinrudes Owners manual for my motor. It recommends using Etec Triple Guard grease for those fittings. Is the green marine grease that I used for the trailer bearings still ok to use or should I just go buy another tube of lube. That would make three different types of lube that I have just for the boat! I've got the white grease for the jet bearing, the green marine for trailer bearings, and this triple guard stuff for the power trim fittings. :shock:


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd go with the manufacturer's recommendation.

I now have Royal Purple for the truck u joints, Merc 2-4-C (with teflon) for the jet bearing and this thread has convinced me to use Special Lube 101 for the other outboard grease fittings...

That means I need to buy one more grease gun, for a total of three (I have 2 now) HAHAHA

I just figure it's easier having dedicated grease guns since they aren't that expensive...

Thanks guys...I really wasn't going to do it "right," but now I will...no sense in going against the manufacturers recommendation.

By the way, my power trim and tilt uses yet another fluid, or ATF if I don't have that fluid (per Merc).


----------

